# Costume Ideas



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I saw this and had to share. 
Its not really haunt related but sure is some good costumes going on.
First time I saw this, the ideas going threw my head already.
The third and fifth on are pretty cool.
.
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Those were pretty cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking about doing something similar this year to top my son's bush boy costume from last year.

I was thinking about making a costume out of furniture foam and making a piece of furniture maybe a padded chair or something that wouldn't be out of place for a room, and have the *appearance* of non-threatening.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

